# Community > General Discussion / Chit Chat >  Favourite Video Game Music?

## jpbro

This post is inspired by the following musical threads:

https://www.vbforums.com/showthread.php?895610-My-music
https://www.vbforums.com/showthread....g-to-right-now

Let's focus on our favourite video game music. Bonus points for anything pre-2000.

Here's one of my old-school faves by Martin Galway: The game is _Times of Lore_ and the C=64/SID version is the best by half a parsec. It's a masterpiece IMHO.

----------


## Arnoutdv

I love the songs of the 8bit and 16bit computers.

One of my all time favorite tunes:
Jochen Hippel - Rings of Medusa
This tune was composed using Future Composer. The samples were generated using algorithms.
Amiga version: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsObta0A2kU
Atari ST chip tune version: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GN5h1-0oIyY

And of course the intro of Turrican II, also a great game
Music by Chris Huelsbeck
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fvha_2hAzq0

Demo music:
Atari ST chip tune:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prG-xkWtqbk&t=18s
Atari ST chip tune:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4bdwHF4oAg&t=85s

----------


## gaouser

i like super mario world:athletic (16 bit and maded on piano) im making super mario world :Embarrassment: verworld on vb6 with beeps

----------


## sapator

This one :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2w-tiRnac2k

And this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrM0hHzM4to

And this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUEHiiJNtJw

Xenon2 , speedball2, TNMT

----------


## Niya

Never forgot this track or the level it was played on since I first heard it as a child.

----------


## Niya

Also posted this in the other thread:-



My overall favorite.

----------


## jpbro

@sapator - man, I played way too much Speedball 2! Good game and a good theme song too  :Smilie: 

The Amiga kicked butt, but I think it lost something musically compared to the C64 SID chip. That said, this next one kind of blew my mind the first time I heard it. I couldn't believe computers could sound like that.

----------


## jpbro

Here's another one of my C64 favourites by Rob Hubbard:




Listen to the whole thing, it's a trip!

----------


## sapator

I melted speedball2 on PC. I knew all the tricks and could score from any angle (almost).

This is the "corner" of my desktop that has all that I need.Feel free to make fun of it.

(kinda silly not be be able to attach before you post and edit btw)

----------


## jpbro

> I love the songs of the 8bit and 16bit computers.


Me too  :Wink:  

I never heard of the Rings of Medusa series actually, but the music was good. I prefer the Atari ST version to the Amiga one TBH. That is difficult to admit as a Commodore fan!

----------


## jpbro

> Also posted this in the other thread:-
> 
> 
> 
> My overall favorite.


Interesting choice for your overall favourite video game song IMO. It's kind of an understated tune, but definitely it puts you in the mood to go on a jungle adventure. 

Here's another one of my favourites that puts me in the mood to go on a pirate-y swashbuckling adventure, and possibly enjoy a bottle or two of Grog:

----------


## jpbro

I was late to the PC party - I didn't get my first PC until 1998, not coincidentally when I began my career as a VB programmer. So the C64 & Amiga sound is baked into my system. I stayed on both of those computers well past their best before dates, but as you can tell by the fact that I'm still a VB6 programmer, I don't give up a good thing too easily!

----------


## jpbro

> i like super mario world:athletic (16 bit and maded on piano) im making super mario worldverworld on vb6 with beeps


NES had some great tunes as well. Pretty much every song in this game was great:

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

Without a doubt it must be Jeff Waynes' War of the World's PC game - the Ulladubaulla remix. Here are some samples:




Hope the above posts, the editor is giving me jip today.

I even partially created a video using some 3D tools as an idea of a game from the same scenario. See below:

----------


## jpbro

> This is the "corner" of my desktop that has all that I need.Feel free to make fun of it.



Hey, where's your C64 emulator!!

----------


## sapator

Unfortunately I only had a few runs on C64, but I didn't really had that "relationship" so...

----------


## jpbro

> Unfortunately I only had a few runs on C64, but I didn't really had that "relationship" so...


I was (mostly) kidding, but honestly, most of the C64 games don't really hold up unless you're playing with your rose coloured joystick (AHEM!). Many of the truly great C64 games were also available on platforms with better graphics, so in this age of emulators it makes sense to go with the best version. IMHO C64 always had the best music though (and still does).

This is OT and might be better off in another thread, but what games on a "lesser" platform were better than that of a "greater" platform? I can think of a few...

----------


## sapator

I Imagine if you really stuck with the game on a platform and know the "moves" you can call it better.
For example for me one of the best games ever is Double Dragon 2 on PC. If you see the scores it get's 1/10 on PC or 2/10 but I was playing that on PC since I was a little kid with my cousin and it is one of the most difficult games I've ever played due to some bugs and glitches (p.e. if the Robot get's you face, it can cost you a whole life or if the lawnmower can swipe at random times when you get close and you can fall , boy you can fall.
So on that account we might be able to finish this once every 2-3 months.
Other PC games that I consider better not for the same but also the same  :Smilie: P amount of reasons are Bubble Bubble , sensible soccer, golden axe and Erik and the floaters on spectrum XZ (kind Dyna blaster original).
Of course some ARE better on PC like Wing Commander and Sierra and Lucas Games....Ah on that reminder bubble bubble on C64 is excelento! I have played that!

----------


## OptionBase1

Secret of Mana (SNES)

----------


## jpbro

> I Imagine if you really stuck with the game on a platform and know the "moves" you can call it better.


That's a great point..Some of the old games were ports from the Arcade and obviously inferior 99.9% of the time, but we all couldn't afford to stuff quarters into machines indefinitely. So we worked with what we had and *enjoyed* it. Now that I think of it, all the bugs, glitches, and general fighting with the machine to get it to do what I wanted is probably what made me a programmer.




> Of course some ARE better on PC like Wing Commander


Jeez, I forgot about Wing Commander! I played that way too much on my Amiga (14 disks or something like that? I eventually bought a 100MB hard drive to hold all my multi-disk games). It was a struggle to play WC on the Amiga, but that was half the fun. Sometimes imagination is better than the game, reminds me of this old Infocom ad:

----------


## jpbro

In the "understated but sets the mood" category, I offer this:

----------


## jpbro

And for those that prefer to "shoot first, ask questions later", I offer this:




I might be wrong, but I think sapator might like that one.

----------


## passel

> ...
> 
> (kinda silly not be be able to attach before you post and edit btw)
> 
> ...


Not sure what you're referring to. If you hit the reply button, you get the Quick Reply window to type in. If you want to do attachments or preview your post, then hit the "Go Advanced" button instead of the "Post Quick Reply" and you can add attachments and preview your post before posting.

----------


## sapator

Ok you are correct.
Let me rephrase.
Kinda silly that you have to go advanced before you attach while this is available by default when you edit.

----------


## passel

Just a matter of efficiency. A quick reply is quick, so is implemented on the page you're already on.  90+ percent of replies don't require attachments or previewing posts, etc. so this saves time. If you want to edit a post, or other do more than a quick reply, then you are loading a new page with those capabilities, which depending on your connection speed, can take much longer than a quick reply.

----------


## sapator

It's just a button on the add remove admin console.There is plenty of room to the right for 20 more buttons.
Anyhow no need to make a big deal out of it on how we DON'T need to add that button there.I mean I never used the format editor to the left or the "VE" button, don'rt even know what it does but I don't complain that they are there....As a matter of fact, let me see what it does...TEST

Hmm.OK, don't think i will ever use that. And also you can just write the word out, something that you cannot do in an attach as it triggers a whole mechanism. So I propose to remove the VE and put the attach, if you worry about button space.

----------


## jpbro

Back on topic, this song plays non-stop throughout the game Neuromancer. You'd think I'd be sick of it after hearing 10000x, but I'm not.




It's an 8-bit "cover" of a Devo song - one of the rare covers that I prefer over the original (I smell another thread!!)

----------


## jpbro

> Without a doubt it must be Jeff Waynes' War of the World's PC game - the Ulladubaulla remix. Here are some samples:


Good song! How was the game, I never heard of it?

The change in computer music from being its own sound to emulating "real" music/instruments is really interesting to me. The War of the World's game soundtrack almost sounds too "real" to me to count as computer music. I looked up the WofW game and it was released in 1998, so  you still get the pre-2000 bonus points  :Smilie:  It must have sounded extra amazing back then (perhaps on a SoundBlaster???)

----------


## DataMiser

One of my all time favorites is Railroad Tycoon 2.

----------


## jpbro

> One of my all time favorites is Railroad Tycoon 2.


The theme music, or the in-game music?

----------


## jpbro

Here's another one I love...This first search result was to a video from the German version of the game, so shout-out to all the Deutschlanders out there.


.

----------


## jpbro

Scrolling back through the posts, I wonder how much my love for the music is also tied to my love for the game. I'm trying to think of a really crappy game with music that I love.

----------


## dilettante

Did I miss somebody posting this game music?

----------


## sapator

I bought my first mouse to play Lemmings. But it was a one week mendling and the I got bored of the game forever.
A crappy game with good music....Hmmm.I guess if you love the game you love the music also and the opposite.

I've mentioned this 100 times in the forum but...This is my favorite game ever with one of my favorite themes ever.And in general all the music in the game is great. The Monolith burger the toy store the warp speed,black hole etc.(I'll put it on a second link as it's looonggg)





extended: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arOgwo9ZWZI  (lol on Astro Chicken)

Edit: Yep, I've put it on calendar, will play this in 2 weeks.

----------


## DataMiser

> The theme music, or the in-game music?


The in game music

----------


## jpbro

> Did I miss somebody posting this game music?


Indeed you did not miss anything - we all missed posting it ourselves (how's that for a confusing sentence). 

Lemmings was another game I lost countless hours to, but for some reason the music never resonated with me at the time. Maybe I was too focused on the puzzles. That said, I'm enjoying listening to the music now.

Come to think of it, that's another musical spin off thread worth exploring. What songs (in general, not limited to video game music) did you dislike/were indifferent to when they were first released, that you now enjoy? Totally off-topic here of course, but if anyone is in the mood to start a new thread, I think I might have a few contributions...

----------


## jpbro

> The in game music


I tried to find it on YouTube, but I either got game play videos with some other music over top, or just the train chugging sound effects (music disabled I guess?)

If you feel like posting a link/video, great - if not, that's cool too.

----------


## DataMiser

Example of Railroad Tycoon 2 Music

The link is actually to a trailer but that is some of the actual in game music. There are several songs that play during the game all with a similar theme.
My wife actually had me burn the sound track onto a couple of cds for her now every time I hear her play one of the cds it makes me want to go build some railroads  :Wink:

----------


## jpbro

@sapator - my baby is now asleep, so I won't risk playing any more videos out loud, but I'll check them out tomorrow.

----------


## jpbro

Thanks @DM, I'll give it a listen tomorrow as well  :Smilie:

----------


## sapator

I think I would have to post those 2 also.
Those where favorite games and sound.I think WC1 is second best to space quest
Wing Commander I https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6du4...Q0V4hc4ApxykHl
Might and Magic IV Clouds of Xeen (from 3:00 but in general all the music is great) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOuoVyV33vo

----------


## DataMiser

> Thanks @DM, I'll give it a listen tomorrow as well


Here is the main theme and also plays at times during game play
And another

That last link has links to 40+ other songs from the game play

----------


## sapator

Talking about Lemmings.
Whers your copies? 
Mine is not in very good shape but it's there.

(stupid attach image edit in edit out andddd...)

----------


## passel

> ...
> (stupid attach image edit in edit out andddd...)


Is that easier for you then hitting the "Go Advanced" button? You know it is write next to the "Post Quick Reply" button so should save you two steps.

----------


## dilettante

My "Lemmings" is long gone.  I gave it to a guy with all of my Amiga stuff decades ago.

Back when Microsoft threw its arm around Apple and said "let's crush everyone else" I saw the writing on the wall.

----------


## jpbro

I still have my Amiga 500 in a box in my closet. I saved most of my newspaper route and babysitting money to buy it, and I'm a sentimental fool so I'll probably never let it go. 

If I recall correctly, the A500 I bought was an early version that didn't support an extra 512K in the trapdoor underneath, but you could cut a trace or solder a bridge across 2 lines and it would. I remember doing the mod to the motherboard and freaking out when it wouldn't turn on afterwards. I remember doing an extra cut or bridge and turning it back on and it worked! Doubled my chip RAM for a fraction of the price. Got a good buzz too off the "oh ****"->"oh yeah" moment too  :Smilie:

----------


## jpbro

Ahh, I found it - Here's the mod I was talking about**: https://lyonsden.net/upgrade-amiga-a500-1mb-chip-ram/

There was a "Fat Agnus" chip that came with an A500+. I procured the chip, but it would only work with some mods to my older A500 motherboard. It was a risky hardware mod for a me to make at that age, but I got it to work after a bit of a scare!

----------


## jpbro

One last thing I have to say about the mod: The link I provided makes things look so easy - which it really was - but all I had to work with was a text file downloaded from a BBS. After studying it a bit, I deduced it was *probably* legit, but I was a kid and didn't really know what I was doing. You can imagine my horror when it didn't work at first!

----------


## sapator

You just portrayed why the PC strategy of  "every slot counts" eventually took over and washed away AMIGA and Atari ST...And of course the damn consoles.I only owned an Atari 2600 console and nothing else.

----------


## DataMiser

> You just portrayed why the PC strategy of  "every slot counts" eventually took over and washed away AMIGA and Atari ST...And of course the damn consoles.I only owned an Atari 2600 console and nothing else.


My first console was an older one only had a few games on it. Can't remember what it was called but it basically had Pong, Basketball [with a paddle of course] and breakout. Later I got a 2600 then a 5200 later still an NES Sega Genesis, Saturn, and the list goes on. Right now I still have the Genesis, Saturn, PS2, PS3 Xbox 360 and Xbox-1. Will probably get a PS4 or 5 soon.

----------


## sapator

Damn consoles...  :Mad:

----------


## jpbro

> You just portrayed why the PC strategy of  "every slot counts" eventually took over and washed away AMIGA and Atari ST...And of course the damn consoles.I only owned an Atari 2600 console and nothing else.


That's a good point. The Amiga's massive early lead in graphics and sound slowly eroded against a tide of continually improving PC graphics and sound cards. The higher-end Amigas did have expansion slots, but in the end it didn't matter because they didn't also have the business software (e.g. WordPerfect, MS Office, etc...). There actually was an Amiga version of WordPerfect, but I digress - they didn't have enough of the business market to matter.

Anyway, the 80/90s were a fun time to be around computers of all sorts, even some really wacky stuff.

----------


## DataMiser

I wanted an Amiga in a big way but I kind of saw the writing on the wall and figured that the PC would rule soon so I opted for a PC though that CGA was a hard pill to swallow.
  Even the C64 looked better and the Amiga was awesome at the time.

----------


## sapator

I wanted an Amiga but they didn't get me one because I would be "playing games all the time".....FKn true!
So they got me a more "professional" machine like the XT....That I played games all the time in lesser quality anyhow.  :Big Grin: 
I just wonder what would my life course have been if I opted for the Amiga rather than PC, because there is no way I would been trying Pascal and QBasic in the Amiga, not with Shadow of the beast around, thus wouldn't have gotten the programming woodworm (that's a Greek expression meaning you got an itch for something, money , programming, girls etc)...
Well at least you got me here bugging you, due to the programming path.  :wave: 

P.S. I didn't see the writing on the wall I WANTED AN AMIGA!I WANT ONE!GIMEE!!YUAAA!I WANT AN AMIGAAAA!!! Well, residues of the past...At least we had some Amiga shops that you payed to play Amiga games...That's something.....NO IT IS NOT! I WANTED AN AMIGAAAAA!!!!!!!

...Come to think of it I had my other cousin, i think with an Amiga 2000 and a friend from school with the A500 but I didn't see a lot of that cousin and my friend, we did "other stuff" usually an not staying at home to use the machine.

----------


## The trick

All the music from these games is great, but these are my favorite:

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

Good 16bit soundtrack to any game.

----------


## Niya

Some of the recent entries in this thread reminded me of one of the staples of my childhood, Golden Axe(The PC version):-



Some of the tracks in that will be with me till the day I die. I could almost remember the music for every level despite it being something like 30 years since I first heard them.

----------


## The trick

What's about keygen / tracker music  :Smilie:

----------


## sapator

Golden Axe music is great. Also the PC version, when you win and hit space it has a great music track.
Also the PC progress map is the theme to Manowar Hail and Kill. If I'm not mistaken GA was 1989 , Hail was 1988.
Keygen music was great..I mean I have listen to people talk about that, not that I ever used a keygen...At least not on Mondays.

----------


## The trick

> I mean I have listen to people talk about that, not that I ever used a keygen...At least not on Mondays.


 :Big Grin: 

I have downloaded the full pack of keygen music - 3 days of the great music. http://keygenmusic.net/

----------


## William21

The Legend of Zelda

----------

